# Aquarium safe Paint and Textures



## blakeoe

I have an idea of a DIY background but it would involve using "Tuff Stuff" spray foam, Paint, and spray texture that is used for ceilings and drywall. How do i know if i can use this stuff or not? Is there any safe alternatives if not?


----------



## TheOldSalt

Only epoxy paint is both impervious to water and safe for fish without having to be baked onto the painted surface.


----------



## blakeoe

What do you think of the stuff they use to re finish bathtubs? It's called "tough as tile" Stain resistant Epoxy finish. I figure if it ever came down to it you could put your fish in a bathtub so this stuff should be safe right?
oh yea it contains:" Methoxy-2 propanol, Ethylene glycol butyl ether, Propylene glycol methyl ether, Pine oil alcohols, Toluene, Alcohol, Epoxy resin, Silicone resin.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Well, now, does any of that sound safe for fish?

Hehheh..actually, the good stuff probably has some of those things in it too. Still, Sweetwater is the only brand I would trust, and it has another advantage of coming in aquatic colors like green, brown, or blue instead of just white or gray.


----------

